

Show HN: Storied Myth – Children's storytelling that combines digital and physical - jitnut
https://www.storiedmyth.com/

======
kleer001
Interesting? Seems like something is missing, but I can't put my finger on it.
Something deeper than design alone seems a little uncanny-valley. Maybe that's
it, just straight creepy. But then again I'm not on the look out for
edutainment for kids. Maybe it's perfectly good for what it's trying to do.

Anyone with developmental or educational experience?

Also, who is this for? Parents, teachers, administrators?

